# How to make a two piece deck for corner cabinets in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will show you how you can make a two piece deck/top for your corner cabinets in eCabinets.

https://youtu.be/o2br_BxgHkw


----------

